# Golden Halloween Pics! Share here!!



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Get into the spirit today and even if you aren't dressing up your golden, take a halloweeny picture of them and post here!! If you are dressing up your golden, please post here as well so we can all see.


Max found his scary rat with glowing red eyes last night! What a brave dog he is!





























Have a happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Here are a few of Cocasse. I have to find a baseball shirt to got with his tiny baseball cap.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

He's ready for the kids....


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Dodger has to wear the same costume as last year, but I think he's grown into it a little better


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

The_Artful_Dodger said:


> Dodger has to wear the same costume as last year, but I think he's grown into it a little better


Dodger looks so cute. Love the expression on the cats face "WTH is that?" LOL


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Dodger looks so cute in his costume! I didn't even notice the cat until C' Mom pointed him out. He does have that WTH look on his face. What a hoot!


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Here are Bailey and Charlie ready for Halloween! Bailey is the Devil Dog and Charlie is pirate.


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

Harvey repeated his costume from last year too- he's definitely grown into it more though  Hope the attachment works. Love all the other costumes.

P.S. Can't get the attachment to work so here's a link:
IMG_1041 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

There are some other great dog costumes in the album too.


----------



## Cali & I (Jul 31, 2010)

Here is Cali's first costume during her first TDI test at one of the local hospitals. She really did great! It was a nice an easy coustume on clearence at Petsmart for $3.74!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Teddy...looking very pleased to have monsters coming to get our candy <3


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

I tried to put some bunny ears on Layla yesterday - she wouldn't leave them on long enough to get a picture.

Can I post a non-golden in costume?

I think Hurley makes a great Vampire !


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

LOVE seeing everyone's pictures! They're all so cute! Here's ours of our grandpuppy Jameson and the pumpkin that my daughter carved last night:


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

They are all so adorable. I think Max killed the rat and I don't blame him!

I managed to get a little Halloween spirit into the boys with Count Jackson and Devil Dog Kosmo.








Jackson had his own trick or treat for mom last night. He ate an entire pumpkin pie :no:. Nice firm poop this morning


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL these crack me up!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Here is my little pumpkin on his way to the PetSmart Halloween party. =)


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sam, Enzo looks so cute!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks! He's not super big on his costume, so I think we're just going with his Halloween bandana today. =)


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Midas and Graham looking not so thrilled in their Halloween get ups. Got a good laugh though.


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

Here's a couple of Riley last Halloween, don't have any of Sam yet.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I've decided to haul Max around with us trick or treating - at least for a bit. So here is what we came up with for his "costume." One of Leif's shirts and one of Max's bandanas wrapped into a band. I added a green beaded necklace but these pictures are before I added that. He's so cute - he leaves it on but the band falls over his eyes sometimes so he's walking blind but doesn't seem to mind!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Had about 2 seconds to take this pic. For some reason she resents having her snout shoved up to her forehead. Go figure...










Taking the kill back to the lair










Got a tiger by the nose










So she'll just have her Snoopy in the great pumpkin patch bandana.

I love my girl


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Dreammom said:


> I tried to put some bunny ears on Layla yesterday - she wouldn't leave them on long enough to get a picture.
> 
> Can I post a non-golden in costume?
> 
> I think Hurley makes a great Vampire !


Hurley makes the vest vampire ever!

Loving this thread. Everyone's dog looks wonderful.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

How did you make Hurley's eye's red like that?


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

FinnTastic said:


> How did you make Hurley's eye's red like that?


it's the reflection of those pretty blues in the camera. I couldn't have done that if I tried LOL.


----------



## Golden23 (Sep 7, 2010)

Keva's all ready to hand out the candy!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Golden23 said:


> Keva's all ready to hand out the candy!


better have lots of candy on hand..when word gets out about this cutie the crowds will come.

.....
took Sadie/Bridger for annual pupkin patch pic yesterday..it was pouring & very few pumpkins left.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Here is Gable waiting for the trick or treaters to come to the door!!!


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

I wish I would have learned about Max's idea earlier. Suzy, basset, didn't want to go, so Sully went instead, but the hotdog was too small. I did take a few pictures of her as a ladybug earlier, but she went t-o-t as a well-behaved three year old. Jokes on everyone if they trust her enough to get close, but she could be tired from guarding the grandson all night. Imagine--Scotty somehow managed to hide when it was his turn to dress up.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Well we tried the costumes, bandannas and the Halloween tree, put four together and nothing stays on:doh:, also they wouldn't sit in front of my tree:uhoh:, so here is a picture of them just looking pretty


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is Jaxson's Halloween Pic... While we were on our halloween walk we stopped by our friends and she had her dog dress in the same outfit... it was cute, she got a pic, but i didnt have my camera.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

They are all so cute!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thought I'd throw these in. 

We had the annual play dress up with the dogs after my niece was done with her trick/treating fun (she goes around her neighborhood and also our street as well).


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner as a football player....


----------



## Cali & I (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey it's the Cali Pumpkin! Thanks to the GRF member for posting the template!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Cali & I said:


> Hey it's the Cali Pumpkin! Thanks to the GRF for posting the template!


very nice, love it!


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

what a great thread!
both my computers won't post pics on the forum, but we bought some halloween pj's for him, we tried the costumes on at the store, but he just chewed them, so we got pj's instead and he loves them!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Cali & I said:


> Hey it's the Cali Pumpkin! Thanks to the GRF member for posting the template!


 
WOW! That is awesome!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

My Nite in shining Armor & Lil Red Golden Hood....


----------



## Cali & I (Jul 31, 2010)

Nash,

If this were a costume competition you would win! Very cute and funny


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

congratulation for all pics! verry nice and funny

Federico


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Here was Joey !!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Oooo, I am loving this thread!! All the dogs just look soooo cute! So creative and so much fun!
Here are a few of Katie and Paddy.
Paddy is Super-Dog and Katie is Bat-Girl. All of the kids that came trick-or-treating at my parents house got a real kick out of them. And they were so well behaved! It was just a great night 

Kim


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Aug 2, 2007)

Baxter's best costume to date was for 2008:
















Here he was as a puppy:









He didn't dress up last year, but here he is in an apple orchard when we went pumpkin picking:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That 1st picture of Baxter is just to funny....Lion Dog


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Paddy and Katie look great!

Love Baxter's lion costume and I would have slipped his puppy self into my treat bag if I were near him then.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Levi 10 months old


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

OMG, Levi..you had me LOL and wanting to smother you in kisses at the same time. What a handsome boy you are.


----------

